# Trial Code wildstar



## Deathlist (1. August 2014)

Moin, 

ich habe hier von buffed einen trial key bekommen der aber ungültig ist?!

vielleicht kann sich einer von BUFFED mal melden

danke

also gewonnen! gestern von den 500 stück -.-


----------

